# refurb droid x rebooting



## tcanderson2 (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok, I've looked up and down and tried solution after solution but no one has this specific problem I have.

I just got a warranty replacement Droid X yesterday. It came with Gingerbread installed on it, but I wanted root, so I SBF'd back to Froyo ...root or not...stock or not, it reboots almost everytime I turn the screen off. (also had CM7 installed)

I flashed Gingerbread back on, and they stopped, atleast so far. This sucks, because I really want CM7 on it. I havent tried flashing CM7 on it since putting GB back on, though. I wanted to see if anyone has idea's first.


----------



## jlloyd (Jun 11, 2011)

Maybe it was just a bad sbf. Have you tried it again?
Did you have bootstrap installed on CM?


----------



## tcanderson2 (Jun 12, 2011)

I downloaded sbf's from a couple different places, so dont think its that. Also it happened when I was on stock froyo, rooted froyo, and then CM7, but stopped when I flashed rooted Gingerbread.


----------



## jlloyd (Jun 11, 2011)

My phone would reboot when plugging it in to charge on froyo. It also stopped after flashing the two part rooted gingerbread. I have not tried running CM7 yet so I don't know about that. I think TBH has a way to install it without going back to froyo first. You could try that method to see if it works for you since froyo seems to be the problem


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya thats odd for sure...but ya give the new method a try...no reason not to. U can always flash back


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Did it still ship with the 30.04 bootloader?


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya I would say check the bootloader version as well.


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

Did you wipe after SBF from regular recovery?


----------



## Ted.Danson (Jun 17, 2011)

rolandct said:


> Did you wipe after SBF from regular recovery?


yes, clear your data and cache in stock recovery. i sbf'd from gingerbread to froyo, and forgot to wipe my data and cache in stock recovery, so i got thrown into a bootloop. after about 5 minutes of wondering what exactly was going on, i went into the recovery, wiped it out, sbf'd again just to be sure, and the phone booted right up.


----------



## Returner (Jun 7, 2011)

if none of what everyone has mentioned above works, i'm sorry to say but it is probably a hardware issue and you'll have to get another replacement. same thing happened to me :/


----------



## tcanderson2 (Jun 12, 2011)

Seems it was a hardware issue. I got my new replacement Thursday and haven't had one reboot. Thanks everyone.


----------

